# Schengen Visa for Spouse of UK National



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Myself and my partner are performing artists and we have confirmed bookings in Germany later this summer. My partner is a Russian National and also holds a student's residence permission in Turkey. She's in the UK right now on a Marriage Visit Visa. We've been told by the German embassy in London that she needs to go to Russia or Turkey to apply for the Schengen visa in order to enter Germany.

We'll be married before the date of travel for the concerts. Does anyone know if any free movement laws or European loopholes exist that would allow us to travel to Germany together without flying half way around the world to give fingerprints?

Thanks and all the best.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The "standard" loophole that exists for the spouse of an EU national requires that you be married AND that the EU national can establish residence in Germany (or whatever country within the EU you're looking to go to). Than again, after June 23rd, who knows?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## InternetGuy100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah, I'm not talking SS route.. We just want to go perform our concerts for a week then come home!

Thanks for the reply however


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh, a standard "Schengen visa" is only for tourists and won't allow her to work in Germany. Though I suspect there is some sort of short-term visa for performing artists. The catch is that she will have to apply from the consulate in the country where she is currently residing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

